# Freelander 2



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone got any experience or views on the Freelander 2?

All the reports I've read are much better than the original Freelander.

The one I'm thinking of is the 2.2 diesel GS model, possibly with the auto box.

Views/experiences of breakdown/recovery experts particularly welcome. I've been driving a V reg Volvo followed by a 53 reg Volvo which have given me a combined 7.5 years of trouble free motoring. I know the old Freelander had reliability issues but wondered if there is any info about the new one available yet.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, I had the older (2003MY) Freelander diesel auto, and it was trouble free for two years until I sold it on....the auto box was absolutely perfect for the type of vehicel and matched the diesel characteristics brilliantly.....I was real sorry to see it go, I have been looking at the new Freelander very closely, exactly the model you are to! The 2.2Tdci with auto box....I'v edriven the manual diesel at work and found it a much nicer car than the older model, better by a good margin in almost every respect, I say almost as the two things that I feel are slightly retrograde is the newer model has no rear hatch window that can be lowered, and the spare is now under the body and not rear mounted....but the latter is just my preference really.

If only it wasn't so damn expensive compared to the older model.....even with my discount 

I would not hesitate for a second recommended that model too you, you will love it I am sure.

Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

David, just been to look at it (again) and am well impressed. I've driven the old style as hire cars a few times and I have read that the new one is much more refined. Its also 160hp from the 2.2 compared to 112hp for the old 2.0litre.

Surprising economical as well at a combined 37.7 (slight less for the auto). Slightly better performance from the auto but I'm not sure it justifies the extra Â£1370.

Things I like about the GS are auto wipers, auto lights, cruise and rear ladypark.

I know what you mean about the tailgate glass but I like the fact its top hinged - the old one was side hinged I think. The wheel position doesn't bother me but I can see that it would be an issue if you were used to the old one.

The dealer tells me there is Â£2k profit in these so he would probably offer Â£1500 off. Autobytel.co.uk quote Â£2321 off list price.

710 not keen but I think i can talk her round if she chooses the colour


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Only 2K profit for the dealer?





















poor dealer :*****: ask to see his buy in cost....







watch him stall









What he means is they only can clear 2K after they pay for the smoked glass, coffee, patent leather shoes, fake rolexes and sundry items on the "set up a main dealer outlet" price list









It is a very impressive vehicle for sure, I keep having lustings after one still......

Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

David, did the deal today - decided on the diesel XS. Discount of Â£2833 so getting a new one cheaper than their demonstrator.

Do you get a discount on these?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well done thats a bigger discount than I get! We used to have LR & Jaguar come in and sell the goodies but seems to have died away now.....they used to sell for around a third of the showroom price. I did buy my daughter a nice LR quartz girlie watch but I think she lost it up some cows arse









Positive your going to love the car......get a green one, then it'll match my colour I'm feeling right now









best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well done thats a bigger discount than I get!


The salesman did say that he gets 10% - I got 11%











Boxbrownie said:


> I did buy my daughter a nice LR quartz girlie watch but I think she lost it up some cows arse


I hope she's a vet


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Well done thats a bigger discount than I get!
> ...


Ag student...actually thats wrong...as of a few weeks ago she now has her degree in ag livestock.....wooohooo those bloody lodgings costs in Cirencester were crippling me!









Only another year for the boy and I might be able to afford a new car again!
















Best regards David


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My mother had a Freelander, it was nothing but trouble for the three years she had it, and it cost her a fortune to keep it on the road.

By contrast, at the same time I had a 20-year-old Range Rover Vogue retrofitted with a 300TDI and manual gearbox from a Discovery which never broke down once during the years I had it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

colinryan said:


> My mother had a Freelander, it was nothing but trouble for the three years she had it, and it cost her a fortune to keep it on the road.
> 
> By contrast, at the same time I had a 20-year-old Range Rover Vogue retrofitted with a 300TDI and manual gearbox from a Discovery which never broke down once during the years I had it.


Yes unfortunately the early Freelanders were a bit of a box of poop, they were the leftovers from a hurried and underdeveloped program as witnessed by the appalling early diesel engine as opposed to the later BMW sourced engine, the transmissions (leaky) and electrical systems (cheap) were somewhat suspect too! But from the facelifted early version (around 2003MY) they were markedly improved as born out in the TGW surveys, but the old style Freelander never completely shook off the problems of the launch versions! Such a shame because as a tow vehicle they were actually superior to the Disco and RR on grass......perfect for the horsey set in the semi's







Then again LR never published that information suprise suprise









Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The salesman told me that the new 2.2td is a peugeot developed engine.

Fingers crossed it proves to be a better car than the mark 1 over time


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It is a completely different vehicle, actually based on the floorpan of the new Focus (a very good start) the engine is CO-developed Ford/PSA program, it is the same engine as used in the Jaguar 2.2 diesel and the shhhhhh







new Mondeo.....

I have been getting quite used to the pidgeon English here...."er pleez, aye wood lak zee peekturrrr ov zee koolant ooz, eet az spleet"























Don't worry.....it'll be fine, honest guv...they all do that!









Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Yes unfortunately the early Freelanders were a bit of a box of poop,


you should be in the diplomatic corps David


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Our Finance Director has one...its spent longer in for repairs than on the road... Wont talk about it any more..............keeps muttering " wish I,d........." and "Landcruiser......"


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, it arrived last Saturday (1st Sept) with 5 miles on it - it now has 750 after a trip to Derbyshire and a bit of running about locally. Yesterday was its first venture up a farm track and onto grass at the loch.

Very impressed so far, 37mpg so it can't be described as a gas guzzler and very quiet on the motorway.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks nice...very nice....did you go for the Auto?

Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

It was a choice between the GS auto or the XS manual within my budget.

Decided on the XS to get the half leather, bluetooth phone and front parking sensors. The only thing I would change is a diagram of the car in the dash to show which parking sensor has detected something. Its quite tight in the garage at work and it bleeps a lot in there. I think front and rear bleeps a different tone but I still get out to have a look


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice one Robert , looks great mate


----------

